
Where can you afford to rent in California? - Dowwie
http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-fi-california-rental-affordable-map/
======
guelo
The most mind blowing thing in my mind is the absolute windfall that landlords
have received over the last 10 years while the local communities get zero
benefit from it because Prop 13 means property taxes stay flat. If the
landlord is from out of state California doesn't even get a cut of their
income/corporate taxes. All that insane rent money just gone while our
infrastructure crumbles.

------
polock
San Antonio. I have a home there. The mortgage is 800 and I rent it or for
1500. There are several military bases around, so there are always people
looking for temporary housing.

[https://us.teamblind.com/article/where-is-a-good-place-to-
bu...](https://us.teamblind.com/article/where-is-a-good-place-to-buy-a-
investment-home-jttecFDj)

------
iandanforth
Why is this 30% of gross income? I thought the target was 33% of net.

~~~
aphextron
>Why is this 30% of gross income? I thought the target was 33% of net.

33% of net is a fantasy in California. That will just barely get you a run
down studio in a bad part of town on an engineer's salary.

~~~
mikeokner
That doesn't make the target wrong, it just makes CA's market absurd.

